# Button aktivieren per Qullcode...



## tomovic (20. Aug 2014)

hallo,
ich möchte gerne einen Button unsichtbar machen, so wie wieder sichtbar machen.Alles per java Code für Android.

```
<Button
			android:id="@+id/button_superbutton"
			android:layout_width="wrap_content"
			android:layout_height="wrap_content"					
			android:text="@string/blablabla" />
```


```
public void den_button_unsichbar_machen() {  
		//was muss hier rein ?
	}
```


----------



## dzim (20. Aug 2014)

die Methode #setVisibility(int), geerbt von der Klasse View, ist dafür zuständig:

setVisibility(View.VISIBLE) -- sichtbar
setVisibility(View.INVISIBLE) -- unsichtbar und *wird* beim Layouting mit in die Berechnung einbezogen
setVisibility(View.GONE) -- unsichtbar und wird beim Layouting *nicht* mit in die Berechnung einbezogen


----------



## tomovic (20. Aug 2014)

vielen dank, genau das habe ich gesucht.

In der BlaActivity.java setze ich alle Button´s auf invisble
kein Problem.
In der blaActivity.java ist auch der Knopf Buttonxy definiert.Wenn der gedrückt wird, dann wird...
findViewById(R.id.bu01).setVisibility(View.VISIBLE); 
ausgeführt.
kein Problem.

Es ist ja so, dass die blaActivity.java die -> Renderer.java erstellt.
Wenn ich jetzt in der Renderer.java :

BlaActivity.findViewById(R.id.bu01).setVisibility(View.VISIBLE);

einbaue, dann geht das nicht.
Wie kann ich in der  Renderer.java den bu01 sichbar machen?


----------



## dzim (21. Aug 2014)

indem deine ominöse Renderer-Klasse (das .java musst du nicht jedes mal explizit hinschreiben) eine Referenz auf die Activity enthält.
Wie genau, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich die Klasse nicht kenne. Denkbar wären die einfachsten Wege: Konstruktor oder Setter.


----------

